# Missing Appy Gelding!



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

With all the airport security they have now seems kinda crazy that they would just loose a horse- what are they saying about it?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

baggage being lost...I can understand...how do you lose a horse.....on a plane???? 


keep us updated if you can?


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

If he were put on the wrong flight, surely to jaysus there would have been questions on the other end when nobody was there to receive him?!

Any horses we've had fly have gone with a pro-groom and piles of paperwork.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Honestly, I couldn't tell ya..
I'll get a picture of the flyers she has up at the fair today and post a pic of that too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow... Not even sure how to take this... Subbing, and good luck with finding the horse!

..Why won't she talk to you?


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

How do you lose a horse on a PLANE? :shock: Subbing!

ETA: I could swear I've seen that picture before.. Not sure where, though.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I've posted the picture on here before, BB! 
But..even worse news, apparently his rider went missing too..

I guess Tucker and Ace were suppose to be flying up to Alaska to meet his family who recently moved/vacationing? there.
Tucker and Ace never made it and no one can get ahold of anyone. They think they BOTH got on the wrong flight.


She won't talk to me because I offered to buy my heart horse from her when I (all at once) got my $1k inheretence from my grandma and found an affordable barn to board at. She blew up and said I used her and all kinds of stuff because 4 months prior I asked to work off half of my lease if she didn't NEED that $50. Which is wayyy off, I switched jobs and got established in those 4 months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

And there are no phones where this person went missing to?...Hmmm...

this is all highly ridiclious to me. Its a freaking horse, on a plane. They don't get shipped that often and you can just "lose" a horse on a plane. Once they landed, there would have been contact made. Airlines arent that stupid. 

There is protocall to be followed In aviation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Honestly, now that I actually read the flyer and found that BOTH went missing (wasn't entirely sure if she was flying Ace or lost him undersaddle near the airport, since they live up that way), I don't even understand how it would happen. Not to mention, I know every single one of them have cell phones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

So does the rider not have a phone? Did he get dropped off on a deserted island?

This sounds fishy to me. Idk


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

mmmhhmmm.... 0.0 this.. is.. wierd.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

This is really strange... I'm curious to see how it turns out.


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

I still cant see a horse and owner getting on the wrong flight.the people checking tickets should have caught that . I think theres more to this story that you arent being told or that maybe nobody actually know about.add a missing person to all of it and the police will be all over this.


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Subbing. Maybe someone stole the horse? He certainly is a nice looking guy but that doesnt explain the missing owner...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Subbing to find out the rest of the story.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

If they both got on the "wrong" flight it's because those are the tickets the person booked. Maybe this person never planned on meeting the family in Alaska...

ETA- either way, for a missing person case, the airline should be willing to give flight records to the police to show if the passenger ever checked in, if the horse was loaded, etc.


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

I cant even find anything on the internet about this,shouldnt it have made news.I agree with verona, maybe the plan was not to go to alaska.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Id call animal controll and see if they found a horse--my friend fell off and lost a horse near a highway and they said if the horse got too close to put people in danger near a busy road theyd have put the horse down. 

Id call to check if they seen them- not sure if theyd have to say something or try to find an owner but they probably wouldnt mention it publicly -they never really do.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Honestly, I'm really confused about all this and definitely wish I'd have waited until I read the flyer myself to post anything.

What I do know is Tucker is still a minor, so I would imagine the ticket was bought by a legal adult. Either of his parents or owner/old owner of this horse (I can't see her selling this gelding, maybe free leased) would have bought the tickets I would assume.

And just because I saw the thread that got closed earlier about "fantasy posts"..this isn't one of them(;
Not sure if that's what a few of you were insinuating or not, just making a point.

I'm honestly beyond confused because I feel that the police and airlines would have had this sorted out within a few days, not however long they've been trying to find them apparently. I had no idea Tucker went missing too, I was originally told that this lady's horse (her personal show horse) went missing from the airport.
Next time I'll definitely be going to look for myself before I say/think anything of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

toto said:


> Id call animal controll and see if they found a horse--my friend fell off and lost a horse near a highway and they said if the horse got too close to put people in danger near a busy road theyd have put the horse down.
> 
> Id call to check if they seen them- not sure if theyd have to say something or try to find an owner but they probably wouldnt mention it publicly -they never really do.


I just thought with a missing person involved they wouldve mentioned something on the news about it. I just read the fantasy post thing to and cant believe people actually do that.just keep uss updated this is so unusual.hope both horse and rider are okay though.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

One of my posts was removed...I was not insinuating that you (OP) were fantasty posting. but more along the lines that you were being put on by the owners. 

none of it makes sense, and since you had a falling out with the owners, maybe they thought of some scheme to "teach you a lesson" per say.

its all mighty fishy. But so far, no contact has been made with the missing kid? Correct? No local news has picked up the story? No national news has picked up the story? Have the police even been notified?

I'm just saying, you can't LOSE a horse on an airline. There are records. Very. Detailed. Records.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

OP, I definitely don't think you meant any harm by posting- you are trying to help.

But for some reason, I have a feeling, like others said, this person wanted to go somewhere else...not the original destination. It's possible they wanted to run away.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Honestly, ClaPorte, I can't see it being something to teach me a lesson seeing as it was posted publicly at the fairgrounds, nor was this the horse she screwed me over on. Honestly, I doubt she'd think I'd help find anything of hers that went missing because of our falling out.
Not to mention..I'm not sure I believe anyone I know personally or have met once or twice would go down low enough to fake a child gone missing.

I have to say I doubt that the police have been notified seeing as there isn't anything on the news about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder:
how much it costs to send a horse to Alaska (or anywhere) on an airplane?
what is the value of the horse?
how much funding is available?
was a ticket ever bought?

From the prices mentioned on an earlier post, I'm thinking it would probably have been too much to afford to send a horse and rider to Alaska for a short visit.


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

If there is a missing underage child I dont see how the police wouldnt 
Be involved. That doesnt sit well with me if the police havnt been notified yet.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> One of my posts was removed...I was not insinuating that you (OP) were fantasty posting. but more along the lines that you were being put on by the owners.


Yah, they pulled a post of mine but my point was the same as CLaPorte's-it was not the OP I was doubting, rather the original story.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

DimSum said:


> Yah, they pulled a post of mine but my point was the same as CLaPorte's-it was not the OP I was doubting, rather the original story.


Correct. ;-)

OP, can you upload the flyer that you had seen at the fairgrounds? Maybe that would help with the confusion?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I ended up not being able to get a picture of it because my phone was dead within an hour of me getting there. :/

It was along the lines of:
Reward
Searching for Tucker and Ace
Flight to Alaska, believed to have gotten on the wrong flight
Haven't been able to get into touch with anyone; family or child.
Any information can be reported to: (list of names).

I just put the general meaning of what was on the flyer, I don't remember the exact words and phrases.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Hold the phone- theres a rider thats a minor missing with this horse and the local police department aint put an apb out yet? 

I dont mean to sound like im questioning you iseul- just questioning this whole deal. 

Is there a cash reward?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I understood it as a cash reward from how it was worded..
I haven't heard anything about a missing kid, nor has anyone in my family (majority watch the news or read the papers). I feel as though that itself is the biggest issue with the story. Not the fact that a horse just up and disappeared from a scheduled flight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

What fairgrounds was this flyer listed at?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Hookstown. It was hung on one of the stalls (where the owner/previous owner had her 4H groups horses) in the barns closest to the horse arena.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Why not ask the 4-H group about it, can you call an adviser or talk to a parent who was there at the fair alot?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I'm not really on good terms with anyone that goes anymore, sadly. One girl turned half of them on me because she was jealous my horses turned out better than hers (she deems herself the best trainer in our area), and my old lease-holder bad mouthed me to the rest :/

Her son is the only one that will actually talk to me, but he's only allowed to use the phone to talk to her or his step-dad.

I already tried asking her for more information so that I could help (mainly because of this forum), but surprise, she ignored me, in person and over text.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

This all seems to be a bit up the wall. 
Unless things have changed a great deal, which, with the extra airport security, I very much doubt, it is all seems impossible to have occurred. 

For a starters no minor would be allowed to travel with their horse, this has to be done by an experienced groom. The child would be travelling as a regular passenger. 

You cannot just 'get on a wrong plane' with a hire. It is hard enough to do just as a passenger, correct boarding passes have to be shown. 
The horse would have had to be in airport stabling and crated to be loaded, they are hardly likely to load onto the wrong plane.

Even if it did happen it would be easy to trace where the horse was sent to as this animal would have to be unloaded at one point or another.

The fact that the OP is not on good terms with anyone seems strange because in situations like this people forget their differences and bond together in a common search.


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

Iseul said:


> Honestly, I'm really confused about all this and definitely wish I'd have waited until I read the flyer myself to post anything.
> 
> What I do know is Tucker is still a minor, so I would imagine the ticket was bought by a legal adult. Either of his parents or owner/old owner of this horse (I can't see her selling this gelding, maybe free leased) would have bought the tickets I would assume.
> 
> ...


So can you clarify who this tucker is thats a minor?thats where im getting the kid part from.so is there or isnt there a missing kid since it sounds like the ticket had to bought by an adult for him


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay..now I'm even more confused. Apparently owner is asking a friend of mine to take Ace.
Tucker is a 4h member of said owner's 4h group.

Apparently the horse isn't missing anymore.

The kid, Tucker, I haven't heard anything about.

I really wish I would've gotten a picture of this flyer she had up.. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

So there was a missing kid but its not related to the missing horse?im sure members of the forum are as confused as you are right now.this is ver hard to follow.im glad the horse isnt missing anymore and hope for the safe return of tucker.


----------

